
Voices Critical of Turkey mysteriously losing thousands of followers on Facebook - ericdanielski
https://netzpolitik.org/2017/voices-critical-of-turkey-mysteriously-losing-thousands-of-followers-on-facebook/
======
tofflos
Wait what... Oh. You mean the country.

------
j_s
The [http://www.fbpurity.com/](http://www.fbpurity.com/) browser extension
tracks unfriending, but the main feature for me is newsfeed filters.

